# change gcc version



## Giorgos (Jan 20, 2010)

my Freebsd system uses 4.2 version of gcc and i downloaded gcc34 and i want to use this version temporary. How can i do this?
 I mean to run gcc and actually the gcc34 is called and no gcc42?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 20, 2010)

Hope this helps:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html.

And http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888.


----------



## Giorgos (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks and sorry for posting this in wrong place


----------

